# Hot Springs, AR



## Lokishadow (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi!  Are you in or around Hot Springs/ Mt. Ida, Arkansas?  I'm trying to get a group together, but I'm having no luck whatsoever.  

I can DM or play.  I have a large selection of d20 and OWoD books, as these are my favorite systems.  I generally play OWoD or some house-variant thereof, including a D&D setting using OWoD rules.  I have a custom setting called Erendal (All Rights Reserved on the name Erendal...I already had someone else use the original name: Eberron).

If you are interested, or even if you are just looking for another player for whatever you're running, drop me a line.  I'll play anything, and I'll run anything I know.  I am available:

Saturday Evenings: 8pm - 6am

Tuesdays are offset from Saturdays by one week, since those are my wife's days off, and someone has to watch the kid.

Drop me a line at: thaddeus_wyckoff@yahoo.com


----------

